# front site fell off



## outdoorman (Sep 1, 2016)

Need advice on how to fix this:
I have a TALA argentine copy of Colt Woodsman that I picked up from a local pawn shop. It is in pretty nice condtion but at range the front site came loose and fell out.
Any suggestions on how I can keep it in place? I don't want to put any locktite because I may need to adjust it once at the range.


----------



## WayneB (Sep 1, 2016)

Did the sight blade come out of the mount, or did the whole mount come off?


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 2, 2016)

If it's a dovetailed fit, some *very light* peening of the female part of dove tail will tighten it up. Use a chunk of brass as a drift to prevent maring with hammer.
If you don't understand what I'm saying, best take it to a gunsmith.


----------

